# Kicker r25 resolution tweeters



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

have anyone tried this tweeters.. how was the sound?
thanks.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Do you mean the ND25 and ND25a from the black-coned Resolution components? If those they are great tweeters. I'd run a set if I could find them.


----------



## ECM (Dec 23, 2007)

The ND25's are great tweeters. I might be putting a couple pair up for sale soon!


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks for the reply guys.. though im not so sure if its the ND25's tweets.
heres the pics of the tweeters..


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

ECM said:


> The ND25's are great tweeters. I might be putting a couple pair up for sale soon!


Hit me up if you do! I'll take a set in a heartbeat.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

If Quality has a lapse in judgement... I am second!... One of my top 5 series of tweeters ever...

Rob


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

dbl post
Rob


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

WOW, I sold a pair of those from a 5.25 set cheap a while back. I still have a pair of R19s though (the 3/4 inch version)


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

great info guys.. well, somebody here selling it for US$70. 
is it worth it? 

@rob, im curious, can you rundown your top five tweeters... tnx


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

$70 is a STEAL.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> $70 is a STEAL.


anybody wanna give me 70 for my r19s LOL


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> $70 is a STEAL.


copy that.. i will try to negotiate.. thanks again..btw, is the sound comparable to oldschool dynes, cantons or boston pro?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Better than all 3 IMO.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Better than all 3 IMO.


WOW, no wonder I thought my 5.25 set sounded so good back before I knew anything


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn. I remember buying a set of these years ago to replace something else I blew up (they were the only thing that could handle the kind of power I was running). They were very nice and held up to some serious abuse. I'd put them in my brother's car along with some old JBL subs, A/D/S 6.5's, Audiocontrol Xover + my gen 1 Orion HCCA's....then the dumbass got his car impounded and it got looted in the impound yard. Now that I think about it...I lost a ****load of good gear....and now that I think about it I had left a few snap-on tools in there too...... this thread is depressing.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Sure... in NO order...

a/d/s is/AL series tweeter
Kicker R25/R19 (KING.. I told you mang!)
Alpine old SPX/Scan SP. 6000 (which I have in 2 cars now incl my daily driver)
MTX/Peerless larger format (circa 1998-2000)
Boston Neo-Gen

YES I understand before everyone starts bashing I am all over the place.... never said I made sense... just my fav 5 tweeters I have run... 1,000's of others for more & less money I have yet to hear... but from an "available" point of view... they are out there...

I like the Phoenix Sapphire unit, the old school OzAudio 1", Dynaudio... almost anything... Morel has a nice tone... 

I've always been a higher-end Softdome listener, especially in car. a.d.s, boston, Dyn, Morel, Peerless, etc... Kicker is just a diamond in the ruff... an overlooked jewel in the mobile audio world, from a tweeter point of view...

I had to fight not to snipe (2) sets of R19's on ebay today for under $30 set... since I just don't "need" them... lol

Rob


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks for the input guys.. 'been very helpful..

made up my mind, i have to get this tweeters..


----------



## JMachan (Jul 3, 2008)

I had a pair of those years ago...loved them. I think I still have the HP filters, too...never used them. I think I paid $120 on the internet back then, so $70 prolly ain't bad.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Guys, whats the difference between the R19, R25, And nd25a tweeters ?
I ask cuz Im getting ready to install my nd25a tweets,


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

The R25 tweeters are 1" silk Domed bad boys.
The R19 tweeters are 3/4" silk Domed bad boys. 

Kicker resolution series tweeters : R13, R19, R22, and R25. of this Bunch only the R25 and R19 are silk domed. 

The silks cost more to build and they sound much smoother and have a better quality of sound than the other resolutions.

ND25 - R25a - ND25a - RND25 - and Rnd25a are all really just R25's - they were branded differently over a few years and for various sets. they are all 1" silk domed Kicker resolutions. 
-----------
The R22 is a 1" tweeter as well but it is not silk - sounds a little metalic to me really and i prefer the r25. But I have it like that. :O) I am the KICKER man.
---------
I noticed some one offering the r19 set for 70.00 bones - that's a nice set and if it were new that's a great buy. 
I sell the R25's for 105.00 - I have two sets on eBay at this time but they are not all buy themselves - they each have a kx250.2 amp that goes with them. also I don't have any sets retail packed. i have them brand new deal bulk packed and I have the TWX454 passives that are included for lack of any other crossover.

at any rate - im just looking around here. LOL brand new to the site today. 
I am going to go see what all you guys do on here. 
i have the manuals for all this stuff if anyone needs PDF files and can't find them anywhere else. just gimme a yell and I will send.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd thought this was an R25 tweeter but after reading this thread I'm not sure. Does anyone know?


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

That is an R22 resolution.

1" titanium dome tweeters 
flush- or surface-mountable 
power range 8-100 watts RMS 
peak power 200 watts 
frequency response 4,500-21,000 Hz 
sensitivity 91 dB 
flush-mount depth 1-5/16"

R25's are : 
1" silk dome tweeters 
flush- or surface-mountable 
power range 8-150 watts RMS each 
peak power 300 watts 
frequency response 3,500-22,000 Hz 
sensitivity 93 dB 
flush-mount depth 1-1/8"

I thought I answered before But it's not in here so I probably did something wrong. Newbie to the forum thing. sorry bout that.

i had some Guy from the UK asking about buying a set of R25's but I may have done that wrong as well. if Your on here man - i posted a few sets separately on eBay and then I have a couple on with the amp(250.2)included as well. 


imeverlast


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Kicker R-19 Resolution Tweeter & Crossover Set in Box. - eBay (item 120398830270 end time Apr-04-09 18:42:28 PDT)

Speaking of.... Heres a pair of R19sfor 42 shipped


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Imeverlast, welcome to the site. do you have specs on the R19? Ive seen your auctions on ebay for years


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Back when Kicker made SQ speakers


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

King Nothing said:


> Imeverlast, welcome to the site. do you have specs on the R19? Ive seen your auctions on eBay for years


 AAAH - Nice, some one recognized me . :O) I was starting to think My fame had dwindled to dust. LOL

yes I do have those specs. 

in fact I have specs and manuals on stuff that is way hard to find. LOL so if you need any of that Just ask people. some tech manuals as well. 

people post crazy specs occasionally and old school specs get distorted this way. these specs are straight from the manual.

Here is the R19 specs directly from RTweetMan : 


R19 - Model

silk - Dome

90 watts/ch. - max power

91 - dB ( 1w/1m)

4 Ohms -Impedance

4.5-21 kHz -frequencey Response

1-5/8” - (42mm)

5/8” - (16mm)


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

MAN! I can't win for loosing! LOL i goofed twice now - I just posted these specs in a personal message ( I THINK) and then I thought Opps, I messed up and Posted them like this - But in the WRONG THREAD! lol 

anyway! here is the R19 specs, straight from the manual - whoever that was that got those r19's new in the box for 42 bucks shipped got a KICKEN deal - that was crazy cheap. if you want the actual manual for them and you can't find it just hit me up. I have it here on the HD.


R19 - Model

silk - Dome

90 watts/ch. - max power

91 - dB ( 1w/1m)

4 Ohms -Impedance

4.5-21 kHz -frequencey Response

1-5/8” - (42mm)

5/8” - (16mm)


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

imeverlast said:


> MAN! I can't win for loosing! LOL i goofed twice now - I just posted these specs in a personal message ( I THINK) and then I thought Opps, I messed up and Posted them like this - But in the WRONG THREAD! lol
> 
> anyway! here is the R19 specs, straight from the manual - whoever that was that got those r19's new in the box for 42 bucks shipped got a KICKEN deal - that was crazy cheap. if you want the actual manual for them and you can't find it just hit me up. I have it here on the HD.
> 
> ...


Wow, 4.5k at the low end. Im gonna have to sell these or use them in a 3 way LOL.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

King Nothing said:


> Wow, 4.5k at the low end. Im gonna have to sell these or use them in a 3 way LOL.


the nd25a and R25 do 3.5k on the low end ...


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

King Nothing, do you still have those r19 tweeters, im interested in those if you still have them. i have the 4" midrange but i need the tweeters. it would be great if you have the coaxail mount hardware too. please let me know asap, thanks.


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have the R19 brand new singles as well as the r13.

The only way the coaxial posts were ever included is with the component set retail. 

I realize the post I just read was actually sent to king nothing. LOL showed up on my email though so I thought i'd just shout out real quick. 

4 inch resolution sets came with the R19's - The R5 and R6 sets came with R25's. also some Impulse sets came with R25's but were not really marketed that way. Seems to me that it would have behooved the sales if they were. 

for instance the I570) true 5x7 component set - r25's


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

how much do you want for the kicker R19 tweeters shipped? you said these are new right? and it includes flush and surface mount hardware?


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

vfparts said:


> King Nothing, do you still have those r19 tweeters, im interested in those if you still have them. i have the 4" midrange but i need the tweeters. it would be great if you have the coaxail mount hardware too. please let me know asap, thanks.


I do still have them. I responded to your PM


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

imeverlast said:


> I have the R19 brand new singles as well as the r13.
> 
> The only way the coaxial posts were ever included is with the component set retail.
> 
> ...


How much do you sell the R19s for new?


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a pair of Kicker Resolution R4C midrange speakers new, never installed in original box selling for $75 shipped. let me know if your interested.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

vfparts said:


> I have a pair of Kicker Resolution R4C midrange speakers new, never installed in original box selling for $75 shipped. let me know if your interested.


Interesting, since I have the tweeters and the crossovers to make this a component set


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

King Nothing said:


> Interesting, since I have the tweeters and the crossovers to make this a component set


Yeah - the R19's are what came with the R4c4 sets - 

I have several r4c4 sets or i might jump on that deal myself. it's a nice set where space is a concern -

I like the R6 but for some reason I am more partial to the R5. as long as additional mid bass is included in the system. I haven't really used any of this where it's not in a monster set up however. 

I had an FL70 Freightliner That had 4.25 holes in the above the window dash and I added The Rs4.2 component set with the center post style coaxial type install ONLY - with no sub and no other components - it sounded great comparatively - a Miracle really considering the level of engine noise in a 24 foot turbo diesel freightliner. LOL 

Made My Star Trek Audio Books wicked! LOL 

Hit me back for hard ware or whatever if you happen to need any. ( I do not have the center posts for the component sets any longer - they are very hard to find. - they are a little difficult to manufacture also but it's doable. )


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

King Nothing said:


> Imeverlast, welcome to the site. do you have specs on the R19? Ive seen your auctions on ebay for years


Wow - is anyone more neglectful than me here? LOL 
it's 2011. LOL

here is the specs for R19. LOL 

R19 

Dome - silk 

Max Amp Power 90 watts/ch. ( That meanes 180 for the pair, 2 channel amp) 

dB (1w/1m) - 91 

Impedance 4 Ohm (each)

Frequency response 4.5-21 kHz 

Mounting Diameter 1-5/8” (54mm)

Mounting depth 5/8” (30mm)

by the way - i have Manuals - The factory manuals, Nearly all of them,

Not just for The tweeters, i mean I have nearly all the manuals for everything that KICKER made. way back. if you need a manual for some oldschool stuff just hit me up - they might have it at the plant But i can pretty much guarantee if you email me you will get it faster. LOL 

ok im good for like 5 more yeats on this thread I think. LOL bajaja! 
unless you want to hear all about R13's/ :O)


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Should I have my nd25a tweeter crossovers set for 18db/octave or 12db ?


----------

